# Started my euro mount today



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Started my euro mount today by skinning out the head and began to boil it. Should be able to finish it this week if I can find the time..


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Can`t wait to see the finished product !!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking antlers!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

No Offense, Charlie. But unless those pics are decieving, I would have shoulder mounted that deer.
That's a Nice buck.
What did he score?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome buck. I wonder if you just tied a rope to the horns and lowered in the canal if the critters would pick it clean?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Euro Mount*

Just don't over-boil it or it will fall apart! After cooking and scraping you'll be ready for the creme developer 40 or 50 and you're done! A final spray of a clear coat will keep it from yellowing. Good luck!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Buckkskin

Well he decieved me in the wild. Nice antlers but no spread. He only made 145 not counting the little kickers. I was going to shoulder mount him but decided against it. Thats life I guess. He was or is very high, heavy, lots of mass, long tines but no spread. Should have let him walk but he was about 5 1/2 according to the teeth so may not have got any better..Thats deer huntin so maybe next year..Did see a great buck after the season closed.. Again maybe next year. Had one hell of a set or cowcatchers on him. 

Bucksnort

Well with the cold weather all the critters have left the canal so nothing to eat on the head. Did one about 6 weeks ago and that helped a bunch. Only one boiling needed. 

Charlie


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ewwww....What do you do with that pot when your done? Mine take a lil longer but i use rid-ex in a 5 gal bucket o water...sad3sm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

txdougman

That pot is only used for head boiling...Is rid-ex the stuff that get the meat off easier and quicker ? 

Charlie


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Buck Charlie!--U got that booger real clean--Soup's ON!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

rid ex the septic stuff?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, the septic stuff...not faster,though...takes a few months.
Comes our clean without any discoloration. Oh, and stay upwind of it...hehehe.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok thanks.. thats not the stuff I have heard of. It is added to the boiling water and cleans the head quicker..The pot belongs to a buddy of mine and we just boil heads in it. I guess we could make some deer head soup huh. But sure takes a long time to get the antlers tender..

Charlie


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

gonna be nice Charlie, I like skull mounts as good as shoulder mounts and they take up a lot less room.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wont be long now. Gonna try and bleach him tonight.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Don't bleach! That will ruin it! Peroxide!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

x2 on the peroxide...

Hey , Your Honor...PM "TYRA" here on 2cool.. Sid has done a barnful of Euros and he knows all the tricks..

jim


Edit...in case you're bashful..I PMd him for ya..LOL.. If'n he's in town..he IS the expert...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Ok thanks.. thats not the stuff I have heard of...
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, are you thinking of Borax?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

El Cazador

I really dont know just that someone told me there is something that you could add to the water to make the meat come off easier. 

Regarding peroxide no we dont use it. We use the stuff from the beauty supply house. Make a paste and it works very good.. Folks have been using that for years mostly the pros.

Tortuga

Thanks maybe I will hear from him..

Charlie


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks good ole friend. Keep us posted on the progress. Drop it in the water, let the crabs clean it off for ya ! hahahaha


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I put mine in a fire ant mound and forgot it for about a week. When I came back it was all good. I soaked it to remove some smell. It is not hard to do.....let momma nature do it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Who's your daddy

That works great during the summer Mark but its winter and all the critters have left. I did one about 2 months ago and the canal and critters did well. Fire aunts around here seem to have gone too. The pros use beetles of some kind but then when they have no heads to feed them they have to feed the beetles..

Its always something. I think mine is going to turn out good.

Charlie


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Charlie,,,,,here's a few simple steps...by the way, nice job on skinning out the skull....I just cut off the hide, slice the jaw muscle, cut out as much of the tongue as you can, and drop it in the boiling water for about an hour and a half....pull it out, crank up my power washer and blast off as much meat as you can....the jaw will fall off. Blast out the brain thru the hole in the back. Blast thru the sinus cavity and all the little crevaces.......If you have some stuck meat and carlitge, drop it back in for 20 minutes or so..and power wash it again..Like some have said, don't boil it to long or the nose plates and teeth will start falling off...you can always super glue them back....It happened to me a time or two many years back.....after you've done a few hundred you will get good at it:biggrin:...sometime you will have to take a small sharp knife and clean out some of the cartlige in the little crevaces on the back.....Let it dry in the sun for a few days and just spray hydrogen peroxide on it a few time a day, and your good to go....I'll try to post up some pics when I get home from work today.....Drop me your phone number and will call ya with a few tips if ya need em...........I have skulls that have been hanging in my barn for many years and they still loook good....I like the natural look, but you can spray a clear coat on em if ya want....makes em a litlle shiny if you like that look....One more thing,,,,keep the antlers out of the boiling water as much as possible.....And with your skull skinned out as good as it is...you may only have to boil for 45 minutes...just pull it out after 45 and see if the meat will blast off.........


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tyra

Thanks so much for the input. My problem is no power washer so I had to boil much longer. I have never used peroxide before only the past made up from a beauty supply house. I guessed a power washer would be the ticket. I bleached my project yesterday evening so this morning I will check it out. Ever hear of painting with vinegar after everything is done to keep it white over the years. I will PM you my phone . Again Thanks

Charlie


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I drop head in a barrel, cover horns with water, cover barrel with a lid, 45 days remove from water, I use a spray nozzle on water hose to blast rotted meat off. Mix 35% peroxide with Magnesium Corbonate to form a paste and cover skull, let sit overnite, rinse and your done. Mite take a little longer but there is no risk of skull breaking down as in overcooking....WW


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> El Cazador
> 
> I really dont know just that someone told me there is something that you could add to the water to make the meat come off easier.
> 
> ...


What you are buying at the beauty supply IS peroxide...


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

From a DIY thread on another site I frequent:

_"Now the whiteing process, I begin by mixing claroxide 50 or 40 mixed with white paste powder from sally beauty suply store. Cost about 25 bucks mix these two togather 1 scoop each and apply to the skull with a brush, I let it sit for 1 hour then spray it off, let it dry and the next day apply another coat and let it sit for about 2 hours, then spray off and air dry in the sun for a few hours. And then you done.
NOTE: the dryer the skull is the more bleaching/whiteing mix it will soak up and the whiter it will be."_

It sounds good, but I personally have not tried it yet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mrs puddle shuttle

I understand the paste from beauty supply is proxide. What I meant to say I have never used the peroxide you buy in a bottle and used that.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

One more bleach and he will be ready to put on a board .


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charlie...also..be CAREFUL if you're using the 35 or 40 percent peroxide. Wear gloves and keep it off yore skin.. In that concentration it can be caustic as hell. The 3% we buy in the drug store is not caustic at all but would take forever to bleach the bones...... just an FYI...



edit...Whoops !!! looks like I'm a little late...not unusual..LOL...

Man !!! that came out lookin' GREAT....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tortuga

Thanks and I had a great talk with Tyra seems like a very nice fella and thanks for your help and input

Charlie


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Tortuga
> 
> Thanks and I had a great talk with Tyra seems like a very nice fella and thanks for your help and input
> 
> Charlie


De Nada, Charlie.. You and Sid oughta hook up some time. He's your kind of guy...and a hunting and fishing MACHINE...

His 'Plantation' is down yore way outside of Dickinson...and he's got a 'Party Barn" to end all 'Party Barns'..:rotfl:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Looks all white to me*

DAYAM good job! What board are you going to use?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

> _"I like the natural look, but you can spray a clear coat on em if ya want....makes em a litlle shiny if you like that look...."_


Make sure it is non yellowing!...Rust-oleum makes a high lustre specialty spray lacquer that is quick dry too. Be sure to give enough time between coats anyway if you decide to go the shiney route. JMO.

Mines still soakn in the bucket!:spineyes:almost done...(since dec19th)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

txdoughman

I have a buddy of mine who is a trim carpenter. He cut about 1/2 dozen boards for me the other day complete with the hanger. I just stain them whatever color I want. I will post it up probably tomorrow after mounting the head. No shiney color. I think white vinegar makes it hold the white for a very long time..

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Finished product

Now I have to find a place that my wife will let me put it up. Jus Sayin


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*nice*

Man,
That buck keeps gettin bigger and bigger...:doowapsta


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Txdougman


Man, I can make those pictures of him look real big huh. He was a nice deer lots of character and big ole cow catchers. He was 5 years old.. Probably wouldnt get any wider and thanks for your compliments. The mount isnt the best but he will do for me.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Charlie, it looks very nice and is a stud deer......I'm curious though, if this is the quality of deer that you european mount I want to see some of your "trophies" that you have actually shoulder mounted.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Wedge said:


> I put mine in a fire ant mound and forgot it for about a week. When I came back it was all good. I soaked it to remove some smell. It is not hard to do.....let momma nature do it.


 I was born and raised in the Rio Grande Valley,in Brownsville. We always had a nest of red ants somewher near by, If you take a shovel full of the center of the nest and drop the skull in the hole and dump the dirt back,those ants will clean out every bit of meat,and all the passages also...takes a week or so but they will do a great job....if there are coyotes around tho ,you better put a wood crate or box over it to keep them from taking it...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW Charlie,

That is a beautiful buck how come I didn't see any pics earlier??????? You did a great job, that is a good side job!!!!:cheers:

Kelly


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Dang Charlie, that looks awesome...Doesn't look like you need any directions on doing a fine Euro Mount....Looks very professional...Fo Sho!!!!!....Was gonna post up some of mine over the years to show ya what they look like, but dang,,,that one is top of the line....I will post up a couple from many years ago, just to let ya know,,,the simple way,,,they will look good for years,,,even hanging in an old barn.....I'll have to dig up some pics......anyway...fine job amigo :cheers:


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Very nice looking deer ....And great job on the mount


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice Job Charlie, It looks really good..


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Great looking set of horns & a job well done!..Charlie*


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Charlie
What you are looking for is Arm & Hammer Heavy Duty Detergent. It's basically sodium carbonate and it will turn the meat to a gelanous state pretty quick and it falls off after that. Couple handfuls in the pot and it's a go.
BTW nice job on the mount!!

WT


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wildthings

Thanks, If I ever do another I will give arm and hammer a try.

Charlie


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

10-4 your welcome


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks great Charlie!


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Charlie it turned out great. With all that help you had I did not think you would ever get it finished. I knew you had a plan from the begining and stuck with it. Mity fine job. I am lucky to take mine to a friend for 50$ and 2 weeks it is done. Great buck and great job.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thats a good looking deer and mount. I have a pig head in the freezer i need to get done.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice job, skinning and boiling should take about 2 hours, what u add to the water to quicken the process is pH plus from pool supply house about half cup per gallon of water or 2.5 cups per 6 gallons. lime mentioned above don't use bleach use either 40 volume cream developer or mix your own wit 40 or 50 volume developer mixed with 2-3 scoops of basic white. Then the other expenses come in on the mounting board, from supply house or custom cut yourself and type of wood. If u want to search I posted detailed info on euro mounting about year ago.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

MLK said:


> Nice job, skinning and boiling should take about 2 hours, what u add to the water to quicken the process is pH plus from pool supply house about half cup per gallon of water or 2.5 cups per 6 gallons. lime mentioned above don't use bleach use either 40 volume cream developer or mix your own wit 40 or 50 volume developer mixed with 2-3 scoops of basic white. Then the other expenses come in on the mounting board, from supply house or custom cut yourself and type of wood. If u want to search I posted detailed info on euro mounting about year ago.


Fat fingers that is supposed to say like mentioned above not lime


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> No Offense, Charlie. But unless those pics are decieving, I would have shoulder mounted that deer.
> That's a Nice buck.
> What did he score?


Thought the exact same thing after I saw the pics. We've boiled plenty of our kills, I post some pics in the next few days


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Coming from someone who has never killed a buck that large......... i am in shock that buck is worthy of a shoulder mount !


----------

